# Ugh what do I do now?



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

My puppy went out this morning & when he came back in he was whimpering & chasing his tail.when he sat down & then got up again there was a dirty mark on the floor & I realised he had some poo stuck to his fur. He'd squished it in a bit more when he sat down so it was all matted in. I literally just stood there for a minute thinking aag what do I do now?! It was quite firm so didn't look like just a simple shower down. I put him into the bath armed with some scissors with the intention of cutting it out but just didn't know where to start & was afraid of hurting him. Eventually just stood for about half an hour with the shower head pointing at his rear end trying to dissolve it while trying to stop him jumping out of bath. Used up the hot water too so couldn't wash my hair! Got it all out at last but need some advise on how to trim his hair to try and prevent it happening again. Snipped a bit off in process of cleaning him so he looks a bit uneven at the moment!


----------



## barrett (Sep 28, 2010)

Trim as short as possible the hair around bum hole & pee hole. Just give him strokes, and treats and her will settle then trim it short.

If you aren't happy to do it then you can take her to a dog groomers, they call it the hygiene strip. 

Unfortunately you have to trim if every few weeks to stop poo getting caught up in it and stop the pee sticking around and making them stink!


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

Samson had this happen too!!! I just sat him in a warm bath and had to keep squeezing and massaging it with puppy shampoo to get it all out! Urgh!!! Things we have to do
I took Samson to the groomers and she cut him shorter all round his bum and we haven't had it happen since.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

You did brilliantly to get it off 

I keep Polly's hair very short around there - almost back to bare skin. Also give her regular meals of Barking Heads and only natural treats so poo is predictably firm and doesn't stick to her!

I walk with someone who's terrier often has horrid poos and she has to almost pull it out of his bottom and then clean up his fur - yuk!

Toffin
x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

That's dogs for you...lol. As others have said try to keep the fur short around bum and it does prevent it from being a regular occurrence


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tip .. keep the coat cut shorter around the bum, and with males the tummy hair can get to smell of wee, so a tummy trim is good too. Poo stuck in the coat can be shock to new puppies and owners... you did really well  not very nice pulling poo out of their fluffy coat but it is part of dog ownership. A short neat trim will do the job


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

sorry you had to go through this weaktea.
very useful information here. thanks all


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

I feed ginger blue buffalo and her poo is very firm and don't get stuck in her hair,and she is groomed and cut short there also. but I have done that with dogs past and it is a lot of fun Haaaa Haaaa


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes I have had that happen with Dexter and he got so upset about it! You definitely have to give cockapoos their own version of a Brazilian in that area!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Yes I have had that happen with Dexter and he got so upset about it! You definitely have to give cockapoos their own version of a Brazilian in that area!


Tess you have me giggling again ... I can just imagine your poos looking all neat and tidy after their Brazilian


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Toffin said:


> You did brilliantly to get it off
> 
> I keep Polly's hair very short around there - almost back to bare skin. Also give her regular meals of Barking Heads and only natural treats so poo is predictably firm and doesn't stick to her!
> 
> ...


Good point Toffin .. diet is important for firm but not sticky poos and mine are also on Barking Heads dried food and natural treats only


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SOunds like you did great! take your time with a little bum trim for him....Lady once came inside from a roll with another dogs poop matted into her ear...that was lovely....smelt so bad....I was at my mom's so I didnt have puppy shampoo with me...dish soap actually did great! poor girl.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Reading this thread made me smile, glad I am not alone in the poo stuck in furr situation. Arlo is having his first trim on Thursday hope he enjoys it as it sounds like its going to be a regular event!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney also gets a bit of poo stuck around his bum, probably because his poos are very soft; he is also on barking heads but I've read on here that if their poo is runny, you are feeding too much as there is lots of protein in it. I daren't feed barney any less, he demolishes his food in seconds and always goes back two or three time to lick the bowl and make sure he hasn't missed a crumb. Good advice to trim around that area tho, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Bruno actually went for his first cut today - thankfully no more "sticky situations" before then. He certainly looks very neat & tidy down there. He's a bit bouffant though - I much prefer my scruffy boy! Hope Arlo gets on ok with his pamper session.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Have never had this with Lola. However had had it with my lomg haired cat meg! Let me tell you.. Cats hate water and their claws are sharp! I think sorting Lola out would be a doddle compared to meg! Lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I went through this just the other night with Jake.I need to tidy up his behind. I am glad the groom went well. You may want to do some trimming in between grooms. I know I have to.


----------

